# Auf Facebookseite weiterleiten aber Domain in Adresszeile behalten



## LisaP (18. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich habe für eine Facebookfanseite eine Domain erstellt.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne, dass beim Aufruf der Domain die Facebookfanseite aufgerufen wird, in der Adresszeile aber die Domain stehen bleibt und dort nicht die Facebookadresse steht.
Ich habe es schon mit einem Frame probiert aber anscheinend blockiert Facebook das und funktioniert nicht in einem Frame.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, um zu erreichen, dass die Domain im Adressfenster stehen bleibt?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Juni 2013)

Hi,



LisaP hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es schon mit einem Frame probiert aber anscheinend blockiert Facebook das und funktioniert nicht in einem Frame.



Jep, und das auch aus guten Gründen. Das würde es den Fishern nämlich ziemlich einfach machen deine Logindaten abzugreifen.

Soweit ich das sehe will Facebook nicht, dass deren Seite auf / in einer anderen angezeigt wird und somit wird das nicht möglich sein.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## LisaP (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte ja gar nicht, dass die Seite auf oder in einer anderen Seite angezeigt wird.
Das war nur der Versuch, mit Frames zu lösen, dass die Domain in der Adresszeile erhalten bleibt.
Geht das nicht noch irgendwie anders?  Es geht mir nur darum, dass in der Adresszeile die Domain stehen bleibt beim ersten Aufruf der Domain.


----------



## tombe (18. Juni 2013)

Du kannst die angezeigte Adresse mit Hilfe einer htaccess-Datei und mod rewrite ändern. *ABER* nur so lange sich alles auf der gleichen Domain/dem gleichen Server befindet.

Sonst könnte ja jeder einfach so eine Datei anlegen und "tutorials.de" würde plötzlich auch unter "nicht_von_mir_sieht_aber_gut_aus.org" zu finden sein.

Da wüßte ja keiner mehr welche Adresse wem gehört.


----------

